# What's the best machine made cigar you've ever had?



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

I know this thread is kind of an oxymoron, but I have had some machine mades that weren't too bad. Just wondering as to other's thoughts on a "good" machine made cigar.


Villiger's aren't too bad.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

I can't say I have had a good hand made yet. I used to smoke swishers and liked them at the time, but now that I know what a real cigar is I don't think they are so good anymore.


----------



## King Leonidas (Apr 12, 2008)

Cremosa:r:r:r:r


----------



## chrisguinther (Mar 12, 2007)

I would have to say either a 92 H. Upmann Aromaticos or a 98 Quintero Brevas. Both were fairly straightforward but full of wonderful flavor.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

I think I may be the only one but I like Parodis sometimes!

MCS


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Major Captain Silly said:


> I think I may be the only one but I like Parodis sometimes!
> 
> MCS


OK, since somebody else said it first, I like every now and then too


----------



## burninator (Jul 11, 2006)

I kind of liked the Villigers, as well. :tu

Partagas Chicos are, of course, my faves.


----------



## TripleF (May 16, 2007)

Ya know......ya made me think.

A few years ago my wife's uncle would come into town from Maine and he would smoke these cigars you could purchase at any gas station or convenience store. I tried them and they weren't too bad.

They were Garcia Y Vega English Corona's.


----------



## Major Captain Silly (May 24, 2007)

Will_S said:


> OK, since somebody else said it first, I like every now and then too


Yesssss! You're in th Parodi club!

MCS


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

Marsh Wheeling Deluxe


----------



## Sergeant Smoky (Aug 28, 2007)

Well it used to be Philly Titan Blacks. But I am glad to say I have not had one of em in more than a year and not looking back.:ss


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Monte Puritos.


----------



## mtg972 (Aug 28, 2006)

Will_S said:


> OK, since somebody else said it first, I like every now and then too


Add me to the short list of people who will admit to liking Parodis. cheers


----------



## GWN (Jun 2, 2007)

Partagas Topper. Discontinued in 2002 but I still have a couple from 99 that are great.
Tried a Villager last year. Couldn't finish it. 
Curious about the Marsh Wheelings. Read a story about them in Cigar magazine. Can you get them online?


----------



## paul95se (Sep 23, 2007)

GWN said:


> Curious about the Marsh Wheelings. Read a story about them in Cigar magazine. Can you get them online?


I got them from JR:
http://www.jrcigars.com/index.cfm?page=cigars&brand=MARSH WHEELING
Ooooh...they have a maduro wrapper now!


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

fishforfree said:


> Ya know......ya made me think.
> 
> A few years ago my wife's uncle would come into town from Maine and he would smoke these cigars you could purchase at any gas station or convenience store. I tried them and they weren't too bad.
> 
> They were Garcia Y Vega English Corona's.


I went through a phase a couple of decades ago when I smoked alot of those and liked them, I didnt know about real cigars then. I priced them in the drugstore lately and you can get a real cigar with some kick and taste for about the same price.


----------



## jbudlives (May 5, 2008)

I actually got started with Capone Slims, i think they are a great cigarillo.
I also love some backwoods (NATURALS) when i am fishing or if i want something from the gas station.


----------



## idontknow (Mar 3, 2008)

Villigers make some of the best machine made ones out there I to smoked them when I was underage and in my teenage years because they were cheap and tasted reasonably well. Now many years later smoking premium hand rolls I went back and tried a villiger and I must say these are no comparison to real cigars but in comparison with gas station machine made these are some ok smokes. 

My favorite machine made cigars are actually machine made hand finished Cubans (I live in a country were Cubans are available every were and are the majority product in cigar stores) but I think your just talking about the gas station one right.
:tu


----------



## The Postman (Dec 11, 2007)

My favorite is the Guantanamera - since I am in Canada they are easily available, and not a bad smoke. Second choice would be a White Owl - I smoke them in memory of my uncle who used to smoke them like crazy.


----------



## Elaw (Mar 12, 2008)

98 Cabanas -belvederes followed closely by some 81 Partagas demi tips


----------



## Rudder (Feb 7, 2008)

JP Cazadores well aged.


----------



## BamBam (Feb 24, 2008)

Moya cigar out of Tampa


----------



## FriendlyFire (Jun 11, 2007)

The best one I had was the one I messed up so bad that I couldnt smoke it  

I didnt know that hole on top is and tried to use my cutter. The cigar was so hard on top that I messed up the Cigar and the Cutter


----------



## viesturs (Jun 22, 2003)

Partagas Coronas senior....Partagas Chicos


----------



## Bobb (Jun 26, 2006)

I actually kinda like the little Los Statos De Luxe


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

Besides the Cuban machine-made cigars obviously, some really tasty NC cigars you can find occasionally in the large drug stores like CVS are the Topper Maduro Perfectos that come in a small white box and contain 3 cigars. These have a thick and oily P.A. broad-leaf maduro wrapper on them and are actually quite good.


----------



## fsjonsey (May 23, 2008)

For me it has to be Finck's Travis Club Especiales, probably because it was my first cigar. It's long filler, and for a machine made, has a complex flavor, earthy, slightly spicy, with a hint of peanut or unsweetened chocolate.


----------



## Steeler2 (May 10, 2008)

I have to add my vote for the _Garcia Y Vega Coronas_. I first started with these when I was Gasp, 16.

I liked them for what they were, available!!

They werent _too_ bad the last time I had one given to me on a fishing trip.

In my best Bill Murray voice, _"it's a little harsh..."_


----------



## travclem (Apr 22, 2008)

Shoot me if you wanna but I didn't think the Garcia y Vega that you can buy in glass tubes at gas stations are that bad.


----------



## Tredegar (Nov 27, 2007)

I like the Kentucky Cheroots.


----------



## smokeyandthebandit05 (Dec 29, 2007)

Backwoods wild rum and the honey flavors arent too bad


----------



## The Saint (Aug 2, 2006)

Topper Old Fashioned Perfecto and Topper Extra Oscuro


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

RyJ No. 1s


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

I only turn to machine made cigars in cases of emergency - when I have no cigars on me and no option to buy a decent one. This is what I think of the notable machine made cigars which I have tried:

Guantanameras are the most poorly constructed machine made cigar I have smoked. In view of their construction inconsistencies, you would think that they are actually hand made by chimps which ate too much fermented fruit.

Villigers are decent machine made cigars. The greatest thing about these is that if you get stuck without good cigars, then you can pick up a box of Villiger in almost every supermarket in the UK. I used to buy their Export Grossformat quite often, but also liked their Rio6. However, two weeks ago I bought a box of Exports for the first time in over a year, and I was very disappointed. It appeared to me that they were not as flavourful as they used to be, and that they had become even smaller than they used to be.

The best machine made cigars, in my opinion, are Hajenius and Nobel Petits. Both offer very good construction and, bearing in mind that these are dry cured cigars, even a decent flavour.

Hajenius are superior to Villigers in every aspect, but they are far too expensive for a machine made cigar. I have tried their Signorina and their Kleine Tuitknak. I was amazed at the slow burn of their dry cigars.

Nobel Petits are great cigarillos. Although I generally don't like cigarillos, these tiny cigars have a good flavour, and make for a decent and reasonably priced smoke when you have only a few minutes to spare.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

Jose Peidra Cazadores I think.


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

I used to like Villigers, haven't had one in years.

Most Cuban MM's are not bad, but the best I've had was a Quinteros Nacionales with age.


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

Addiction said:


> Jose Peidra Cazadores I think.


Piedras are hand made.

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1679514#post1679514

Should they really be machine made, then I am enjoying the best machine made cigar at this very moment.


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

99 Partagas Petite Corona Especials en cello in terms of recent production.

Old stuff there is a bunch of. Time does interesting things even to MM cigars.


----------



## Benz_one (Mar 22, 2006)

99 Upmann Regalias. Nice smoke and highly recommended! :tu


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

'50s Van **** Perfecto
Partagas Chicos
'92 H.Upmann Belvederes
Los Statos Deluxe


----------



## GrtndpwrflOZ (May 17, 2007)

I enjoy my '98 Partagas Londres Extras very much.
I've been thinking of buying some more actually. Inexpensive and a fine smoke.

I would like to try the 99 Partagas Petite Corona Especials as well as the 99 Upmann Regalias.


----------



## petewho (May 22, 2008)

One vote for Villiger Export Maduros. Not the regular ones, but I do enjoy the maduros.

-Pete


----------



## frogman18 (Jul 2, 2007)

Wolf Bros Rum Crooks:tu, but the company has apparently went out of business. I used to smoke 2 or 3 of these a day and they were imho the best machine made you can buy. Great tobacco flavor with just a hint of rum sweetness.


----------



## weak_link (Jan 13, 2008)

Had a Zino Relax the other day that was pretty good for the price, I think $3 or something.


----------



## andrewsutherland2002 (Feb 16, 2008)

Mr.Maduro said:


> Los Statos Deluxe


:tpd: DBall gave me one last week. I enjoyed this stick more than many quality han rolled NC sticks!


----------



## jm0307 (May 21, 2008)

weak_link said:


> Had a Zino Relax the other day that was pretty good for the price, I think $3 or something.


Completely forgot about Zino. I only tried the Relax Brasil, but these were a great machine made cigar. Davidoff Demi Tasse are also worthy of a mention.

The problem with the better machine made cigars is that their price/quality relation is poor, particularly in the upper price bracket.


----------

